# SetCPU Settings



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Could some people post some successful voltages etc.? I know not everyone will run the same but I'd love to get a general idea. Im running ZYGOT3 2.0 and just got SetCPU ... now I wanna tinker but would love to know (or get a general idea) of what brings out the best battery life & performance.

Thanks!


----------



## rustyself (Nov 24, 2011)

1350 1200
1200 800
920 750
700 700
350 650

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## althepal1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

1350 - 1150
1200 - 900
920 - 750
700 - 700
350 - 675

Oh I'm on 2.0 haven't messed much lower then that but soon will to see what comes out of it


----------



## diablospeed (Oct 7, 2011)

gonna try out some profiles.. will update with results. it looks like rustyself's 1200 voltage might be a little low, but we'll see about any instability. sometimes these things are dependent on the device and the resource load you typically put on the device also. some users might benefit from undervolting where others see hiccups.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Is the setCPU stress test generally a good indicator of UV stability? im trying out some of the voltages you all are recommending now. i can get to 1.4ghz without stutter on this model, so im happy so far.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Zygot3 2.0 + imoseyon's lean kernel.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

mike dee said:


> Zygot3 2.0 + imoseyon's lean kernel.
> View attachment 13217
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


exact same setup that I am running

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

EDIT: Im an idiot


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you guys really able to get your voltage down so low? I couldn't get it below [email protected] without it freezing at lower voltages. Guess I need to experiment a little more.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

mike dee said:


> Zygot3 2.0 + imoseyon's lean kernel.
> View attachment 13217
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same setting I'm running except I'm on AOKP








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

